# Democrats hide pet projects from voters



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

By ANDREW TAYLOR, Associated Press Writer_2 hours, 21 minutes ago_

After promising unprecedented openness regarding Congress' pork barrel practices, House Democrats are moving in the opposite direction as they draw up spending bills for the upcoming budget year.
Democrats are sidestepping rules approved their first day in power in January to clearly identify "earmarks" - lawmakers' requests for specific projects and contracts for their states.
Rather than including specific pet projects, grants and contracts in legislation as it is being written, Democrats are following an order by the House Appropriations Committee chairman to keep the bills free of such earmarks until it is too late for critics to effectively challenge them.
Rep. David Obey (news, bio, voting record), D-Wis., says those requests for dams, community grants and research contracts for favored universities or hospitals will be added to spending measures in the fall. That is when House and Senate negotiators assemble final bills.
Such requests total billions of dollars.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070603/ap_on_go_co/congress_pet_projects


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Did you really expect anything else? 

After hate Bush, whatelse have the Democrats accomplished?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

They all suck, both Reps and Dems!


----------

